# X Factor is back!!!



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo

Sorry if there is already a thread, but I couldn't find one  

Really pleased to see X Factor is back on ITV1 next Saturday at 1930     DH didn't look too happy when I told him  

Shelley x


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Yay!!! I know I can't wait    My DH is just as sad as me and watches it too


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw a trailer for it but didnt know when it started!!

Woop Woop!!

I love it!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It starts next Sat but am watching ITV2 at the moment which is a catchup on last years contestants


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

wooohoo I have to say I only watch the auditions because they are soooo funny. When DH heard it was back you could just make him out running for the hills screaming "NOOOOOOOO" .. but I just have to watch it for the terrible ones who think they are all that and more, I find it gets boring when only the good ones are left heehee


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Auditions are the best part   didnt realise it was on again so soon


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Carrie, I agree, I don't tend to watch it much once the auditions finish. Did you know the contestants go through about 4 auditions before they even get to the proper judges? (Something like that anyway) A friend in works daughter auditioned last year.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Auditions are definitely the best, it gets really dull after that.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

in the news of the world today they said this year is the best ever and the girls are looking best  .

i can't wait        

                                  marie 76


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm glad that Sharon has gone! Has anyone read her autobiography? She is a really dirty  & I can't believe that she actually admitted to doing half the stuff. I also don't like her because of her attack on Rebbecca Loos    People in glass houses....

Can't wait to watch it now, I agree with you all and love the auditions. It does surprise me the people that think they can sing and how they & their families react when told that they can't   

Tina xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

WooHoo. I think X factor is great. And you know your on the run up to Christmas when it starts as it always finishes the week or so before Christmas.

Wonder what Cheryl Cole will be like as a judge, i thought Danni Minogue was a bit dull last year hoping she's better this year.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

My friend got through to boot camp but was eliminated there!!! She had to sing 3 times before getting anywhere near the judges - got 4 yes's then a no at boot camp unfortunately. Cant wait for it to begin


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I much prefer to without Sharon - I just couldn't bear her.

It was fantastically funny    . The sob stories drive me mad but god I was howling with laughter


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

And the sob stories have started already.  
Do some of these people not think that they're good enough to get through on talent alone? Obviously not as they chuck in a sob story for the sympathy vote. 
Also i thought you couldn't enter if you had a criminal record as that girl got kicked out last year for having one  

And OMG what the hell were Dreamtime like?


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

What about the two brothers who just wouldn't take no for an answer?    

I love the show at the early auditions, but I normally lose interest later on.

Not too sure about Cheryl though. Is that her name? The new judge


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, her. I may be partial due to my dislike to Girls Aloud, but she just doesn't seem up to the job. Sharon seems to have a bit more umpfff if you know what I mean?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Was it just me or did they seem to whizz through lots of areas in one programme; I am sure they never used to do that many areas in one programme..it will be shame if they reduce the auditions bit as that is the funniest bit


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Cat, they are doing more auditions on Sat. I can't wait, it looked like some right weirdos this week


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to Saturday night!!! we are away on holiday but I'm sure there is a tv in the accomodation   I think they always keep moving locations during the shows as i remember last year thinking why don't they just show the ones from the same location per programme iykwim!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh I like watching the wierdos


----------

